# Subscribing to Threads



## Ecthelion (Mar 29, 2003)

Most know that going to the user cp shows all threads you have subscribed to. Most also know that posting in a thread automatically subscribes you to that thread, I have noticed as of late that when I post in a thread it doesn't show in my user cp. Were the rules changed? What happened?


----------



## Hyarion (Mar 30, 2003)

I noticed this as well, very recently actually becuase i posted 3 times and only 2 of them came up subscribed, so its something very recent and I hope we find whats the matter.


----------



## Idril (Mar 30, 2003)

Same here, I'm subcribed to loads and sometimes it shows none


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 7, 2003)

For me it was the first three threads that i posted in and then it stopped for no reason. Can anyone tell us how subsribe to other threads.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 7, 2003)

If you go to User CP, and then to Edit Options, there will be an options "Use 'Email Notification' by default?". I have mine set to "no". In this way I am only subcribed to threads that I select to be subcribed to.

To subcribed to a thread, open the thread and at the bottum of the page you will find a link to subcribe to the thread. It will be found just below the last post, on the right side. Just click on it.


> Same here, I'm subcribed to loads and sometimes it shows none



Hmm... it might be that the threads you are subcribed to have not been active within the last 30 days (or whatever it is set to). If this is so then they will not show up until you select "Show posts within the last (2 days, 30 days,the last year, from the begining... and so on)".


----------



## legolasismine (Apr 7, 2003)

This has troubled me too, but I only subscribed to one thread and one section!


----------

